# DMOC645 (and 445) gen II motor connector pinout



## pcsrule (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi, I'm in the process of getting a DMOC 445 Gen II controller working. It has exactly the same connectors as the DMOC645 gen II controllers being sold by EVTV (which work with the GEVCU). I found the 23-pin ampseal connector pinout with no issue and that appears to be working with the GEVCU, however I can't seem to find the 19-pin motor encoder connector pinout (typically connected to a Siemens 1PV5135 motor). I've been able to find the pinout for the motor side of the cable (a 12-pin round connector) but not the controller side.

Does anyone have the pinout for this 19-pin connector on the controller? Or would anyone be willing to do a quick continuity check if they have the cable that connects the DMOC645 and 1PV5135 motor? Thanks!


----------



## zaxxon (Jul 11, 2009)

If its the same as DMOC 645 used in 2011 Transit Connect, see attached.


----------



## Omer (Jan 2, 2017)

Could anyone share the 23-pin connector pin map for the DMOC 445?

Thanks.


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

Omer said:


> Could anyone share the 23-pin connector pin map for the DMOC 445?
> 
> Thanks.


If it's the GenII DMOC 445 (which it almost has to be if it has a 23 pin connector) then the attached PDF should be what you want.


----------

